# Why do people think because it's old it's old school?



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I always see people hawking old junk on ebay thinking because it's old there must be a market or cult following for it! A good example would Mobile Authority Thump... I always see their products yet it was junk then and it is certainly junk now!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i blame it on Pawn Stars


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

there's a lot of stuff that was complete junk back then that is highly regarded in some circles today. i'll never understand.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

U wish U had some fake Phoenix gold thump amps in yo ride.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

They don`t think because it`s old it`s old school, they want you to think that and pay big bucks for old junk.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> there's a lot of stuff that was complete junk back then that is highly regarded in some circles today. i'll never understand.


Intriguing. Do you have some examples? I know that some of the ZED/BOSS stuff floats around (sometimes overpriced); but real junk stuff? I've never noticed that; but I'd love to find out why people are trading that stuff.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

danssoslow said:


> Intriguing. Do you have some examples? I know that some of the ZED/BOSS stuff floats around (sometimes overpriced); but real junk stuff? I've never noticed that; but I'd love to find out why people are trading that stuff.


funky pup?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

People snatching up junk like Mobile Authority, Targa/Urban Audio, Boss, and crap like that on several of the "old school" car audio Facebook pages.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> People snatching up junk like Mobile Authority, Targa/Urban Audio, Boss, and crap like that on several of the "old school" car audio Facebook pages.


Really!?!

Is it going super cheap? Purely a nostalgia thing? It's very interesting; but would be hard to straight out ask about it without coming off offensive.


Funky Pup. Ha! I'd be down for a couple dust caps to plop onto my GTO 15s. 

Those Pups appeared to be a Rite of Financial Passage at CS.org back in the day. I think you had to buy at least ten to be in the "in crowd".  Being a vaper, and being a member of several Facebook vaping groups, the same thing is happening with **** juice. People flock and praise, flock and praise. Commercialism is the modern day Pied Piper.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have 3 old school (85-87) Jensen amps. 15x2, 50x2, and 100x2. I paid 20 bucks for one ( the 100x2 which actually has separate power nd output boards....color me surprised) and the other 2 were free. I can't imagine anyone paying serious money for low end amps. (And compared to thump, Targa, etc. Jensen would be high end LOL)


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd totally rock some Phase Linears


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The answer, brace yourself.....

NOSTALGIA!

Plain and simple.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> The answer, brace yourself.....
> 
> NOSTALGIA!
> 
> Plain and simple.


Yep. Every once in awhile I find myself about to bid on old LA Sound crap or Coustic Powerlogic 360 amps because that is what I had and could afford back in the day. I always back out though.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You have to see the garbage people on the Facebook groups are buying just because it is old...and that's about it- it's old. Some of the stuff back then was good stuff, but a lot of it was crap then and it's crap now. Some folks are asking near new prices AND getting it too. I don't get it. I was around car audio in the early-mid 90s too.

Phase Linear in Europe was the good stuff, the Phase Linear we had here back in the 90s wasn't anything super special.

Yeah, a lot of is nostalgia too. Some people are now able to buy their dream setups from 20-30 years back.

Then you see the ebay guys with the "RARE OLD SCHOOL" listings...they make me laugh. One memorable one was for a Zapco Reference 750.2...which was neither rare or old school. And when you see listings like that, you should automatically be prepared to see someone asking top dollar for whatever it is they are selling. More power to them if they can get the asking price.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

here's the thing to me, if I see an old tube amplifier hanging under some old cabinet, I sort of get the investigative vibes, the kids today are like us, we didn't have McIntosh or Audio Research, (*well, I sure didn't) when we were young but we read about them, we *heard* about them, and we didn't get to hear them!

so, the millenials who grew up listening to stories about the eighties excess and walls of this or that, have vague reminders that get zapped every time someone lights up their auction with the "rare" and "old school" tags, and it can't be total nostalgia, can it? That would mean there are a solid group of poor sods that can't let go of their hey day, they pay extra for substandard crap because it takes them back to the time when life was simpler, and there was time for things like sitting back on Saturday afternoons with a couple of six packs and the by nines up on the roof...

oops...


now, about this whole devaluation based on quality, if you would be so kind as to indulge the glut of cheap products out on the market now, well that's what your kids are rocking, or should I say emo-ing, or whatever passes for music in the not-even-indie industrial wasteland of EDM and vestiges of drum and bass, what? what did I do there...

no...


no I din't...


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

It's not just audio. A lot of people have something they collect, typically revolving around childhood or early memories.
Look how many people pay ridiculous money for vintage toys, just because they had one, or couldn't afford to have one, or their neighbor had one, when they were kids.
Original Star Wars stuff immediately comes to mind.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> The answer, brace yourself.....
> 
> NOSTALGIA!
> 
> Plain and simple.


I'll second that. I personally have a nice collection of gear from PYLE when they were in Huntington, IN. My PYLE collection is based almost purely on nostalgia. I've lived about a half hour from Huntington all my life. In high school everyone bumped a pair of PYLE's and we even used to buy stuff straight from the plant. I get jabbed by some wondering why I collect that "junk". Personally I think they made nice audio gear that didn't break the bank in Huntington and there was a lot of history with PYLE going back to Utah loud speakers. I agree it's not on the same level as the PPI Art & Lanzar Opti's I collect but I've also only paid a fraction of the money for the PYLE gear. 

Looking at listings of "old school" audio gear I've seen it go both ways.sometimes really nice stuff goes cheap (and fast). I've watched auctions start at $0.99 and end crazy high for items. You also see stuff that is way out there but is anyone really buying it? I can't comment on the Facebook groups but on EBay when the price is to high you'll see it relisted time after time. Leads me to believe that not everyone is buying into the hype.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Pyle Pro subs were pretty nice from what I remember. They had those crazy purple coned IB line too...I would have to go and look at some old mags to remember what the model numbers were.

I have a soft spot for Petra, especially the PR and PZ Prowlers. I thought they went down hill when they released the Hypercast and Hyperthrow lines/


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is a perfect example!!!! Soundstream Reference 200 Car Amplifier Old School Excellent with Orig Box | eBay

"OLD SCHOOL" LOL

Well of course it is. It's 23yrs old. Is it worth $300? Hell-no! 
Its worth $150 tops. I would buy it right now for $125. For $300? Hell no.
Andy the ******* just had a REF200 listed for $300 as well (it didn't sell).
I am sure either:
That listing is where this guy got his price. 
Or:
This is Andy the ******* incognito!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

What blows my mind are how much the old antique Alpine cassette decks are selling for.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

hurrication said:


> What blows my mind are how much the old antique Alpine cassette decks are selling for.


Whaa?! Really?
I just inherited a nice one in a travel-trailer. 
I was gonna pull it and toss it in the trash in favor of something with USB Sattelite.
Will have to look at that.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, dude.. I've seen some of the old shaft radios sell for over $150. Pullouts are good money, you can get up to 200 dollars for one in good shape. 

I only discovered that when I was looking for a shaft style radio with cd changer input to put in my dad's '80 Scout to keep the dash original, expecting to pick one up for 30 or 40 dollars. What the hell are these people thinking?

Alpine 7167 Vintage FM Am Cassette Deck Two Knob | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpine-7263...o-Cassette-Player-Hi-Powwe-16WX2/400922865249

This one doesn't even play tapes!! Alpine Model 7155 Am FM Car Stereo Tape Player Cassette Deck RARE Vintage | eBay

UNTESTED ones sold for parts are still over 100 dollars - Alpine 7273 Very Very RARE Old School Cassette Deck | eBay


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it makes sense, on a level of affectation that Alpine product is held above the fray because I remember when Alpine was really all there was, in high end.

We didn't get exposure to the others, it was green chiclets and it was the standard bearer, the Clarion Pro Audio wasn't around, the Nakamichi was too costly, or seen as "foreign" since they were harder to find and based on Japanese mimicry of the German aesthetic, all functional... like Blaupunkt, who came in high end sports cars, when Alpine Green illuminated the backdrop of a Lambo poster's red curves, you were into a ball of wax that getting out, meant alternatives.


so, I can understand the prices of Alpine as they are the starting point, the most identifiable mark upon a journal of mediocrity, the ostentatious flair involved with green chiclets, is an indelible assertation of the dream of ownership, of value, of inclusion...


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

hurrication said:


> Yeah, dude.. I've seen some of the old shaft radios sell for over $150. Pullouts are good money, you can get up to 200 dollars for one in good shape.
> 
> I only discovered that when I was looking for a shaft style radio with cd changer input to put in my dad's '80 Scout to keep the dash original, expecting to pick one up for 30 or 40 dollars. What the hell are these people thinking?
> 
> ...


LOL, you can have that Alpine I have for shipping if it will work with a changer.
I will snap a pick of it when I get home.
Bye the way, sent you a PM.....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah those old cassette decks are getting expensive...it's the whole analog is better, anything made in China is ****, and class D amps are all junk compared to your run of the mill 80s-90s class a/b surfboard space heater current monsters.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It might be rare because those SS amps from them all blew up and people got rid of them.

Look at the prices of the entry level lines from back then- the Series One RF, Orion Cobalt and Hott Setup, and PPI Sedonas. The RF and Orions were thought of as junk back then, but people are treating them like they are some sort of bespoke jewels.



wheelieking71 said:


> Here is a perfect example!!!! Soundstream Reference 200 Car Amplifier Old School Excellent with Orig Box | eBay
> 
> "OLD SCHOOL" LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

cajunner said:


> it makes sense, on a level of affectation that Alpine product is held above the fray because I remember when Alpine was really all there was, in high end.
> 
> We didn't get exposure to the others, it was green chiclets and it was the standard bearer, the Clarion Pro Audio wasn't around, the Nakamichi was too costly, or seen as "foreign" since they were harder to find and based on Japanese mimicry of the German aesthetic, all functional... like Blaupunkt, who came in high end sports cars, when Alpine Green illuminated the backdrop of a Lambo poster's red curves, you were into a ball of wax that getting out, meant alternatives.
> 
> ...


There's a seller on eBay that only sells Alpine decks (user name: alpineaddict). The funny thing is that the stuff the seller has is all maybe middle line decks at best, but gets top dollar for it just because of the user name!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Ultimateherts said:


> There's a seller on eBay that only sells Alpine decks (user name: alpineaddict). The funny thing is that the stuff the seller has is all maybe middle line decks at best, but gets top dollar for it just because of the user name!


I am guilty of funneling energy/funds towards my personal "covet thy neighbor" bit, an Alpine 3015 I got from TomTom, who sourced it for me from his network of collectors that he apparently has, I was unaware of the logistics back then, now nearly 10 years ago...

it was the holy grail of rationally unimportant, nostalgia-driven objects I didn't know I could have, then did.

And after lovingly powering it up, taking it apart and looking at the design/bits, then putting it away I haven't installed it. It's a conundrum, this aspect of the hobby where you dream things, then once you acquire, understand, enjoy and hopefully utilize, you move on.


I would like an MS-8 now, but the practicality of such a purchase, I am simply unconvinced at the buy in price. 

5 years from now, I'll probably trade something for one and the moment of satiation, won't bring me the long duration of earnest seeking, the balance won't total out, perhaps. Or, I'll sit in awe of it, then promptly install it in whatever whip I'm whipping, who knows...


:laugh:


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> It might be rare because those SS amps from them all blew up and people got rid of them.
> 
> Look at the prices of the entry level lines from back then- the Series One RF, Orion Cobalt and Hott Setup, and PPI Sedonas. The RF and Orions were thought of as junk back then, but people are treating them like they are some sort of bespoke jewels.


you are right about old crap is still crap.
the hot set up was a best buy orion and not junk! i had the 500 watt (t-500) HUGE and the 4 channel (t-450?)in 95 and i can tell you it was a pretty bad ass amp. i would say it was better than the cobalt line. i also had a hifonics falcon and a hawk another best buy line but zed built.then i got a MTX thunder 2160 and a thunder 280 then a thunder 2300 and they were wayyyy better than any best buy line's.don't hate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0BA6ebrxJ8&index=50&list=PLu98-M_EowHMQfbiZ1_4PWKbpFNizqocC
check out Dereck BigDWiz good stuff....
if you have been around a while than you remember,i know i do when a class D was new to car audio i think in 97/98/99.they were only good for bass because of distortion.i see now that the tech has advanced and they are full range now.i guess along as they put out a **** load of watts you will never get close to clipping or 1% you won't ever distort.i have read that the rf noise that the class d design had has been overcome with alot of filtering/chokes.
i still run my "surfboard class a/b" PPI.i got a RF POWER BD1000 in 99 and i love it,i still rock it. it's bulletproof and 17 years old.it sounds just as good today as it did the day i got it. i guess no one cares about longevity now.
asia amps are so cheap if it blows just throw it away and get a new 1.i want to see they last as long as mine.that actually matters to me.
back in the day Blaupunkt has a line of class t amps that they claimed to be super efficient.they had a plastic heatsink anyone remember those???


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

stills said:


> U wish U had some fake Phoenix gold thump amps in yo ride.


I remember those. Ridiculous knock off junk. I had an M44 and M50 in my ride in high school, and a kid tried to tell me his thump amp was the exact same. I just laughed at him. 


wheelieking71 said:


> Here is a perfect example!!!! Soundstream Reference 200 Car Amplifier Old School Excellent with Orig Box | eBay
> 
> "OLD SCHOOL" LOL
> 
> ...


I bet that new link is "******* Andy" posing as someone else. I did see his ad a few weeks ago, and I was intrigued until I looked at the user name. I guarantee you it's just a new heatsink, and he's swapped it's guts with an old beater amp he had laying around.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

hurrication said:


> I only discovered that when I was looking for a shaft style radio with cd changer input to put in my dad's '80 Scout to keep the dash original, expecting to pick one up for 30 or 40 dollars. What the hell are these people thinking



Just curious .... did any company ever make such a dual shaft deck with CD changer function ? 

I only remember the CD shuttle function coming out when the decks were already all Din units 


Tanx ..... Vin


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I'm always keeping my eye out for one that does.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

vinman said:


> Just curious .... did any company ever make such a dual shaft deck with CD changer function ?
> 
> I only remember the CD shuttle function coming out when the decks were already all Din units
> 
> ...


I looked at a couple of my old Crutchfield catalogs and CSR magazines... Kenwood KRC-3006, Blaupunkt Louisville CM41, and the Blaupunkt Nashville (not sure of the number). The easiest one to find these days is the Kenwood, from what I have seen on ebay.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know that Alpine deck in the idea isn't that old, but it looks cool as hell.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

cajunner said:


> I am guilty of funneling energy/funds towards my personal "covet thy neighbor" bit, an Alpine 3015 I got from TomTom, who sourced it for me from his network of collectors that he apparently has, I was unaware of the logistics back then, now nearly 10 years ago...
> 
> it was the holy grail of rationally unimportant, nostalgia-driven objects I didn't know I could have, then did.
> 
> ...



This pretty much sums up my desire for older audio. I got the bug @ '88-'90. I like things I lusted for as a teen and couldn't afford. I generally get 'em, open them up and gaze at them,& put them in one of my cars for a while and enjoy. Then I'll sell to get something else. While audio can get expensive, I find it a much cheaper hobby than most. I can spend $50 or so and have a toy. I'm into drag racing too. Hell you can't buy gas for that. 

I've been after a kenwood kac-1021 for a while. For no reason other than they were out of reach when I was younger.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

wurgerd9 said:


> I looked at a couple of my old Crutchfield catalogs and CSR magazines... Kenwood KRC-3006, Blaupunkt Louisville CM41, and the Blaupunkt Nashville (not sure of the number). The easiest one to find these days is the Kenwood, from what I have seen on ebay.


Man, the Kenwoods are looking to be more crazily priced than the Alpines! Some of them are $200+. There's one on ebay right now NIB with the changer priced at 500!!!


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

stills said:


> This pretty much sums up my desire for older audio. I got the bug @ '88-'90. I like things I lusted for as a teen and couldn't afford. I generally get 'em, open them up and gaze at them,& put them in one of my cars for a while and enjoy. Then I'll sell to get something else. While audio can get expensive, I find it a much cheaper hobby than most. I can spend $50 or so and have a toy. I'm into drag racing too. Hell you can't buy gas for that.
> 
> I've been after a kenwood kac-1021 for a while. For no reason other than they were out of reach when I was younger.


I'm kind of the same. I'm a gearhead as well as an old school car audio nut. Car audio is relatively inexpensive if you don't go overboard and sell stuff when you are done reminiscing instead of hoarding it. I always wanted an Eclipse 5303. Bought one. Loved it for the basic clean sound of the CD player. Realized modern headunits have a lot to offer. Sold it for almost enough money to cover the Oz Audio 250L's I've always wanted. I may start selling some more processors I'll never use in favor of more crap I've always wanted to play with.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

hurrication said:


> Man, the Kenwoods are looking to be more crazily priced than the Alpines! Some of them are $200+. There's one on ebay right now NIB with the changer priced at 500!!!


I have a midline kenwood pull out tape deck (line out, music search, dolby b and c, etc) from 86 or so i got from the junkyard (as a just for the hell of it thing). looked it up on ebay and there was one being bid on for like 150. Dafuq?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

hurrication said:


> Man, the Kenwoods are looking to be more crazily priced than the Alpines! Some of them are $200+. There's one on ebay right now NIB with the changer priced at 500!!!


it's not crazy at all!

the gist of it, is that muscle cars that have stock shaft radio openings need something in that dash!

all of these newly minted middle class folk, who get their hands on a project car that due to market pressure needs to remain stock, and has to have period-correct product in it once restored, will need a shaft radio to go in the dash.

I bet if you cut out the dash on a 69 Vette, to allow for a DIN radio you will take down the collector price almost as much as losing matching numbers on the engine/tranny combo.


at least 1000 bucks or more, just because it's been modified from stock.


and that's why shaft radios seem to go for ridiculous prices, hobbyist/collectors of the classic car market are demanding working goods in the unaltered radio spot, and artificial price increases are made perfectly acceptable and real in the used market.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 18, 2015)

CK1991 said:


> I have a midline kenwood pull out tape deck (line out, music search, dolby b and c, etc) from 86 or so i got from the junkyard (as a just for the hell of it thing). looked it up on ebay and there was one being bid on for like 150. Dafuq?


Just the fact that is has Dolby C pushes the price up a bit, as that was generally used only a company's higher end decks. But Kenwood are one of the decks I would rarely pay too much for as their defect rate was one of the highest, especially when they start selling all soft touch models. Kenwood was known for putting everything including the kitchen sink in their models, which looked really cool, but made for bad qc.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> You have to see the garbage people on the Facebook groups are buying just because it is old...


I never think to check facebook for anything but I would definitely like to see this. What old school groups are there?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was into Car Audio in the 80s and 90s is a good one.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks like the Barrett/Jackson mentality has bridged into the car audio realm. People see an ultra rare muscle car go for big $$$$. So they think they can get major $$$ for there common everyday old car. 

Tim


----------

